# Facing overheating issues with CPU. Is Liquid Cooling a good option?



## gamefreakdudes (Jun 24, 2013)

My PC Configuration: AMD Phenom X6 1055T 2.8GHZ + Gigabyte Motherboard (don't remember the model), Kingston 2X4GB DDR3 1333MHZ RAM, Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 600W Power Supply, MSI R7770 1GB DDR5 Graphics Card, Cooler Master Elite 310 Cabinet. 

I'm facing CPU overheating problem for a long time since i live on top floor and its very hot here in summer. I tried applying Thermal paste many times but it doesn't seem to work. My PC restarts automatically and i can't do gaming because it lags way too much. I am thinking of getting additional cooling for my system. Is liquid cooling a good option or should i stick with air cooling? I do have room for 2 additional fans in my cabinet. Or should i change my CPU cooler because that could be the reason of overheating too? My budget is 5000. Suggest me some good options to make it work. 

Suggest me any good liquid cooler under 5000
                       or
A good CPU cooler with additional fan under 5000


----------



## d3p (Jun 24, 2013)

Answer the below queries with appropriate attachments .

1). Download CPU-Z, GPU-Z & Real Temp. Post a screenshot of the same.

Source : CPU-Z, GPU-Z & Real Temp

2). Take a snap of the Cable Management inside your Cabinet.

3). Which cooler are you using at the moment ?? How have you planned the air flow inside the cabinet ? Post a drawing of intake & exhaust.

4). Did you overclock ?? Which thermal insulating material are you using ? 

5). I guess this failure might be causing by the PSU. Give another PSU a try other than CM extreme.

Until unless you don't overclock, you don't need to spend lot of money behind after market cooling. if the AMD Stock cooler is crap, then grab a CM hyper 212 Evo or Latest X edition. That will suffice, but answer the above queries.


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2013)

CM Elite 310 is not a good cabinet .. first get a cabinet with good ventilation like Corsair 400R @ ~5k and then get a CM Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k or you can opt for liquid coolers around 5k or 7k but first do change the cabinet and install some high speed fans.


----------

